# تعلم قراءه الميكروميتر بسهوله



## en walid (27 مارس 2010)

تعلم قراءه الميكروميتر بسهوله أدخل هنا 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9SLNMLIM

*
ما أشقاك إلا ليسعدك وما أخذ منك إلا ليعطيك وما أبكاك إلا ليضحكك وما حرمك إلا ليتفضل عليك وما أبتلاك إلا لانه أحبك لكنه ما كان ليؤذيك ذاك هو الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (28 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووور

للرفع


----------



## الرايق22 (28 أبريل 2010)

للأسف الصفحة غير معروضة


----------



## alaarekabe (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حمد المبارك (24 يونيو 2010)

- هذا رابط آخر لقراءة القدمة والميكرومتر من نفس موقع - ملتقى المهندسين العرب
أرجو أن يفيدكم إن شاء الله 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t173903.html


----------



## السيدأحمدجابر (30 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

